# What AC villager personality are you?



## otomatoe (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Have you ever took the quiz about AC villager personality?

If you haven't and you'd like to, here's the link: here here


And does the result represent your true self? Share away!


Here goes my result:

*UCHI
​*
As an uchi, you are everyone?s big sister. You look out for those you care about, and always offer the best advice to those who need it. You?re fair in your judgments and unafraid to sass those in need of a good sassing. All I can say is you go girl.​​





Which is somewhat true, since I'm the oldest of 4 and it's my natural duty to look out for my siblings 


What's your result?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 12, 2015)

I looked at the quiz, but the first question was about Harry Potter so I backed out. I know nothing about those books/movies. But I don't really need a quiz to tell me I'm snooty.  LOL


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 12, 2015)

I loved Harry Potter I read all the books and seen all the movies.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 12, 2015)

I took that quiz and my result was also an uchi villager.  I identify more has a peppy villager, however.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 13, 2015)

Me and my Husband both got lazy type


----------



## Kristen (Nov 13, 2015)

I tried to do that quiz on my phone but it didn't work .~. I found another one and got cranky. I think the main answers that got me that result were that my vacation would just simply being away from people and that if the phone were to ring, I would just ignore it because I don't care. Hehe, oh well.

I personally feel like I'm a mix of ACNL personalities. I'm like a mix of normal, uchi, and cranky.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 13, 2015)

I took the quiz and my result was a lazy villager.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 13, 2015)

Took the quiz and my result was Snooty.


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 14, 2015)

♡ Snooty ♡


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 14, 2015)

Snooty, "As a snooty, you can be rude. You can habitually look down your nose at the world and don’t approve of a lot of things. This can ward other people away, but just because you are outspoken about your concerns doesn’t mean you don’t have a warm interior. Your icy heart thaws whenever anyone bothers trying to connect with you, and your passion to improve the world makes you a good person really, and means anyone you bother devoting your attentions to will be lucky."

This is my first post, and an insightful one it is!


----------



## gem83 (Nov 14, 2015)

Cranky lmao it's so true


----------



## piske (Nov 14, 2015)

Haha OMG I got cranky...I honestly can't even argue with that! But I think I am a nice person overall! :>


----------



## Romaki (Nov 14, 2015)

_You are a normal villager, but don’t let this title fool you; you are far from average. You are modest and kind and passionate about reading, be it fiction or fact; you just love exploring other worlds. And of course just because you might prefer to explore worlds through other peoples’ experiences rather than being daring enough to experience it yourself, you may think you’re pretty ordinary. But there is a great lack of people like you today, and in fact you make a huge difference by staying where you are with the calm, happy glow you spread to those around you. You aren’t as invisible as you might sometimes think._

Well, thanks for dragging me. But it is true, I guess.


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 15, 2015)

I took the quiz and I got normal but I feel like that's really wrong. A lot of the answers were kinda eh... so I just answered whatever fit the best, even if it was far from reality. I think I'm more cranky, lmao.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 15, 2015)

I got...
Smug!
As a smug person, you’re a charmer. Panties be droppin’ wherever you go. Everyone loves you for your ease with people, your friendliness and sense of humour. And the fact you know the effect you have on people only makes you seem more loveable. Sure, on paper you sound like a bit of a d**che tbh…but truly if you love anything too much it’s people, not yourself.

I don't really think that's true though. I think the only reason I got that is because I just randomly choose someone for the first question, since I've never read or watched anything Harry Potter. All I actually know is that he's a wizard and stuff. 
I feel like I'm more of an uchi or a normal.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

This is what I got:

*Normal*

You are a normal villager, but don?t let this title fool you; you are far from average. You are modest and kind and passionate about reading, be it fiction or fact; you just love exploring other worlds. And of course just because you might prefer to explore worlds through other peoples? experiences rather than being daring enough to experience it yourself, you may think you?re pretty ordinary. But there is a great lack of people like you today, and in fact you make a huge difference by staying where you are with the calm, happy glow you spread to those around you. You aren?t as invisible as you might sometimes think.​

Which is kinda weird because I took another quiz a while back and got uchi.


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

i got the lazy type! i'd say it's only partially true... i just like to relax a little more than the rest, hehe. i would copy what it says but the webpage totally freaked out on me when i tried to close an advertisement. i really like the lazy villagers though, i can relate to them.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 28, 2015)

I would probably be a Uchi, here's a direct quote and non of this is by me xD 

"Uchi villagers will, when befriended, give the player fighting tips and teach them ways to relax. These girls are tough, but still care deeply about their appearance. They have a tendency to stay up very late at night. When befriended, they will give the player medicine if they are stung by a bee. It is easy to get their picture since developing friendships with uchi villagers is simple due to their caring and protective nature. They will treat the player with respect and will even offer to fight off anyone giving the player trouble."


----------



## Greggy (Dec 28, 2015)

I got Peppy? This is too far from being accurate. Well, personality tests were never spot-on to me at all and I just did this to waste some time.


----------



## cfs317 (Dec 28, 2015)

Lazy
As a lazy person, you like to just go with the flow. Everyone feels like you sometimes, although nobody is a greater slob than you, and everyone loves you for it. All you seem to do is eat and sleep and?that?s about it actually. But you are a lovely person and although you may feel bad about how lazy you are sometimes, you?d be surprised how many of your friends wish they could be as relaxed as you.


----------



## coney (Dec 29, 2015)

I got Smug lol


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Dec 29, 2015)

Before taking the test I though: I guess im a normal type

Result:

You are a normal villager, but don?t let this title fool you; you are far from average. You are modest and kind and passionate about reading, be it fiction or fact; you just love exploring other worlds. And of course just because you might prefer to explore worlds through other peoples? experiences rather than being daring enough to experience it yourself, you may think you?re pretty ordinary. But there is a great lack of people like you today, and in fact you make a huge difference by staying where you are with the calm, happy glow you spread to those around you. You aren?t as invisible as you might sometimes think.

WHoo!


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 29, 2015)

Lazy. I enjoyed this quiz. I liked how British it was


----------



## Dan the Man (Dec 30, 2015)

Maybe snooty


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

You are a normal villager, but don’t let this title fool you; you are far from average. You are modest and kind and passionate about reading, be it fiction or fact; you just love exploring other worlds. And of course just because you might prefer to explore worlds through other peoples’ experiences rather than being daring enough to experience it yourself, you may think you’re pretty ordinary. But there is a great lack of people like you today, and in fact you make a huge difference by staying where you are with the calm, happy glow you spread to those around you. You aren’t as invisible as you might sometimes think.


----------



## Timexturner (Dec 30, 2015)

uchi! Yay! I never realized it, but I am kinda uchi like. I'm a mix of normal uchi and lazy I think.

As an uchi, you are everyone’s big sister. You look out for those you care about, and always offer the best advice to those who need it. You’re fair in your judgments and unafraid to sass those in need of a good sassing. All I can say is you go girl.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 30, 2015)

Cranky!

Description:
_As a cranky person, you can be obnoxious and have an old soul, but really it's all a 
part of your humour. Those who like you are those who get the joke and can get past 
your rude remarks to find the warm heart inside._

...Well, I'm not sure, if this really fit to me to be honest...^^" (a funny quiz btw!)


----------



## reyy (Dec 30, 2015)

i got uchi! uvu yee


----------



## Frjck (Dec 30, 2015)

Cranky :]

As a cranky person, you can be obnoxious and have an old soul, but really it's all a part of your humour. Those who like you are those who get the joke and can get past your rude remarks to find the warm heart inside.

it fits.. c: lol


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 30, 2015)

I got Lazy

As a lazy person, you like to just go with the flow. Everyone feels like you sometimes, although nobody is a greater slob than you, and everyone loves you for it. All you seem to do is eat and sleep and…that’s about it actually. But you are a lovely person and although you may feel bad about how lazy you are sometimes, you’d be surprised how many of your friends wish they could be as relaxed as you.


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 30, 2015)

I got normal.


----------



## pafupafu (Dec 30, 2015)

Snooty! As expected.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 31, 2015)

I would have guessed a combination of lazy and cranky. 

I feel like I could guess what was coming with the answer selection, but I got normal.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 31, 2015)

Ima Uchi... haha seems like me because im a tomboy but only thing is i dont really like sports that much (i like swimming) i would also probably give out medicine to the player lol (i mean come on i always help my tomo miis when their sick)  i would love to have at least someone to keep me company and i would feel like the player is my little bro/sis


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Jan 1, 2016)

I got snooty. I think it's true, but to an extent. I mean, I'm sometimes kind of snooty, and I prefer to read and write than to go shopping, but I don't look at the world down my nose.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

I got normal. I guess that's accurate? I'm not so sure :'D


----------



## Anine (Jan 3, 2016)

I got smug? Not too sure about it, don't have any charm to save my life and expected uchi, or maybe normal haha


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 3, 2016)

I got uchi as well!

"As an uchi, you are everyone’s big sister. You look out for those you care about, and always offer the best advice to those who need it. You’re fair in your judgments and unafraid to sass those in need of a good sassing. All I can say is you go girl."

I'm only partially surprised, since I am a big sister and I used to be the "mom" of my friend group for quite a while. I definitely do my best to look out for my loved ones and I drop everything to help whoever needs it, and I pride myself on being fair in judgments and decisions that call for an objective outlook (though sometimes you just can't turn off your feelings for that, either!) - BUT... I'm not very sassy at all. At least, I don't think so. I'm sure my younger sister would disagree.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jan 3, 2016)

Uchi!


----------



## Hoontr (Jan 3, 2016)

I got Smug, which makes sense. I'm a people person and I'm always joking, so I'm satisfied with my result.


----------

